# OBC retrofit PN! (I think...)



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

After someone mentioned the possibility of retrofitting the OBC, I started thinking about it, and came across some stuff.

An Austrian dealer site mentions adding the OBC (bordcomputer) for about 155euro, and a Danish aftermarket site shows a similar price. The Danish site lists a PN: 62.13.0.015.965

I'm guessing this is a retro kit of some sort, as according to the ETK, the part for the OBC button-equipped left stalk is 61.31.8.363.668.

I'm wondering if somehow managing to get the kit and installing it is all it takes or if it needs DIS/MoDIC 'activation' like the alarm.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Interesting, Kaz. Didn't Patrick 320d retrofit the OBC?



Kaz said:


> *After someone mentioned the possibility of retrofitting the OBC, I started thinking about it, and came across some stuff.
> 
> An Austrian dealer site mentions adding the OBC (bordcomputer) for about 155euro, and a Danish aftermarket site shows a similar price. The Danish site lists a PN: 62.13.0.015.965
> 
> ...


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

*Yes, Patrick 320d said he had it installed..*

But he didn't give any part numbers. It sounded like only the left hand column stalk needs to be changed. That's consistent w/ what I've found in the Bentley manual. My only question/concern would be if the instrument cluster has to be recoded to know that the OBC should be enabled. Given that its already built in -- its unbelievable that BMW makes it an option- and charges $400. It would probably cost them an extra .30 per car to add that button to all cars (at most).


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*OBC.*

I had it retrofitted. The price (installed) was $225 USD and it included the turn signal arm and outdoor temp sensor. The part number (according to my 2001 parts book) is:

NOPE! Sorry, I only have the PN for the 4 cylinder gas/diesel version 

Oh well.

Patrick


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Well, do find out. I am really annoyed that I forgot to order it.

Nick


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Nick325xiT said:


> *Well, do find out. I am really annoyed that I forgot to order it.
> 
> Nick *


Well, hindsight ...

Is it possible to just go to your local BMW parts department and ask for whatever you need? That is exactly what I did. And again, it is basically useless aside from the outdoor temperature. If you live in place that does get cold weather, it is a good thing.

Patrick


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

They'll tell me that I should have ordered it with my car and then they'll refer me to the sales department for a trade. I'm not really ready to trade my wagon at this moment. Maybe the new S4 Avant.
Nick


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Nick325xiT said:


> *They'll tell me that I should have ordered it with my car and then they'll refer me to the sales department for a trade. I'm not really ready to trade my wagon at this moment. Maybe the new S4 Avant.
> Nick *


That's insane! This is not a big deal - like having a sunroof installed after the fact. It is something the parts and service guys should be able to handle with ease. They are screwing around with you IMHO.

Patrick


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Of course they are... But what can you do?
Nick


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: OBC.*

So, the dealer don't have to reset or re-program anything? 



Patrick 320d said:


> *I had it retrofitted. The price (installed) was $225 USD and it included the turn signal arm and outdoor temp sensor. The part number (according to my 2001 parts book) is:
> 
> NOPE! Sorry, I only have the PN for the 4 cylinder gas/diesel version
> 
> ...


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Incidentally, my car has the temp sensor...
Ever since we hit 37 degrees the first time, I've had a temp display. I'd like control, though.
Nick


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Given that, I would assume so. Hope Patrick hasn't gone to sleep.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

*Nick-- that's interesting (m)*

So the xi has a temp sensor built in already even if you don't have the OBC? It displays the temp when its below 37? I Didn't know that.


----------

